# Some other bottles from an old farm bottle dump .



## TreelineDigger (Jun 4, 2020)

These are some of the other bottles I’ve dug up over the last few weekends . A nice amber Shell Motor Oil of Canada Fly- Tox bottle , 1 oz blue poison , green Preston of New Hampshire smelling salts bottle , nice little Harris Dairy bottle,  Cross Pen Company ink bottle , and the 3 mason jar lids being some of the better ones for my collection.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

I love the colors you got in your finds awesome stuff.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like you found a hot spot, nice colors!.....


----------



## TreelineDigger (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the colors you got in your finds awesome stuff.


Thanks , I appreciate it man !.


----------



## TreelineDigger (Jun 4, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Looks like you found a hot spot, nice colors!.....


Thanks , yes it is a very large old bottle dump about 20 feet into the woods beside a farmers field . No house or barn anymore , must have been demolished years ago .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

I just hit a bottle dump by old stone foundations but the stuff I am hitting is all much newer. The ground crunches from the amount or glass pieces in it.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 4, 2020)

Those are all in great condition. Awesome!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice finds!  I'm interested in that ink bottle, looks quite a bit older than your other finds and I don't recognize the monogram.


----------



## TreelineDigger (Sep 28, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  I'm interested in that ink bottle, looks quite a bit older than your other finds and I don't recognize the monogram.


The ink bottle is a CROSS PEN COMPANY ink bottle . The monogram on the front is a CPC. It is for sure older than the other bottles . Nice colour, and frosting to show it’s age . What year do you estimate it from ?.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 28, 2020)

That is a VERY good age farm dump. Hopefully not too many rocks since it seems like most old farm dumps were subject to being located in a rocky area or having rocks thrown on top to prevent livestock from getting injured.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 28, 2020)

TreelineDigger said:


> The ink bottle is a CROSS PEN COMPANY ink bottle . The monogram on the front is a CPC. It is for sure older than the other bottles . Nice colour, and frosting to show it’s age . What year do you estimate it from ?.


I'd guess it's from around the 1870s or 80s, but not totally sure.


----------



## RCO (Sep 28, 2020)

the harris and son's milk jug is from Toronto according to my book with a date range of 1919-1940's , so many milk jugs from Toronto can't recall if I've seen it before or not


----------



## TreelineDigger (Sep 28, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd guess it's from around the 1870s or 80s, but not totally sure.


Thanks . This was an old thread I posted back in June of this year . But I saw that you asked about the ink bottle , and I must have missed replying somehow. Anyways thanks for your information always .


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 28, 2020)

Ink could be 1890s my guess, nice finds!


----------



## TreelineDigger (Sep 29, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Ink could be 1890s my guess, nice finds!


Thank you !.


----------



## TreelineDigger (Sep 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the colors you got in your finds awesome stuff.


Thank you man .


RCO said:


> the harris and son's milk jug is from Toronto according to my book with a date range of 1919-1940's , so many milk jugs from Toronto can't recall if I've seen it before or not


Thanks , I saw an article on Google , stating that the Harris and Sons Dairy was in the Parkdale area of Toronto . Guess that’s why the old fashioned phone number embossed on it is ...Park 2392.


----------

